# Hilfe - Brauche SQL Hilfe



## Baby_baer (19. April 2005)

Hallo
Suche hilfe zu SQL wie fang ich da am besten an und wo finde ich Ansätze die mir helfen?
Weiss eigentlich garnix über SQL.


----------



## Luzie (19. April 2005)

Hi

was ganz allgemeines...

SQL ist die Sprache, die die Datenbank mit dem Script spricht. Dies sind Befehle, die ein Script (ASP, php und viele mehr) ausführen können und der Datenbank wird somit gesagt, was sie zu tun hat.

Ich habe die wichtigsten Statements mal in einem Word-Dokument zusammengefasst. Es geht vorrangig um Access als Datenbank. Die Grundlagen-Statements sind aber auch in anderen Datenbanken Standard. 

Einfach mal reinschauen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. April 2005)

Hi, vielleicht ist das ja was für dich >>> SQL in 21 Tagen 
Wenn ja, kopier dir Seiten oder Speicher die Seite ab, da jedes E-Book nur ca. 6 Wochen online ist und dieses ist nun schon sehr lange online, also beeilen


----------

